# المهندس الصناعي ... مهندس بسبع أرواح!



## خالد نوري الهاشمي (24 يوليو 2008)

*[FONT=&quot]المهندس الصناعي ... مهندس بسبع أرواح![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](من هو المهندس الصناعي؟ و ما الذي يميزه عن باقي المهندسين؟)[/FONT]*

​ [FONT=&quot]
إذا نظرت إلى التعريف الرسمي للهندسة الصناعية والذي ينص على أن: " الهندسة الصناعية هي المجال الهندسي الذي يهتم باستخدام الرياضيات والعلوم المختلفة لتصميم ودراسة وتحليل وتطوير النظم التي تحتوي على آلات أو معدات ومواد وبشر بما يضمن أفضل أداء لهذه النظم وبأقل تكلفة ممكنة". فأن أول ما سيخطر في بالك هو : حسناً ولكن ألا يوجد تخصصات ومهن أخرى تهتم بهذه الجوانب؟ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فمثلاً، فروع الهندسة التقليدية مثل الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية والمدنية تهتم بدراسة الآلات والمعدات والمواد، والعلوم الاقتصادية والإدارية تهتم كذلك بالاستخدام الأمثل للموارد المالية والبشرية، والعلوم النفسية والاجتماعية تهتم بالجانب البشري .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فبماذا تختلف الهندسة الصناعية عن هذه المجالات؟[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]مهنة المهندس الصناعي ظهرت لتعبئة الفجوة بين هذه المجالات المختلفة. فلو نظرنا إلى التخصصات الهندسة المختلفة ( والتي تعتبر علوم تطبيقية) سنجد أنها تهتم بجانب تصميم وعمل الآلات والمعدات دون أن تأخذ في اعتبارها طبيعة البشر الذين سيشغلون هذه المعدات وتكاليف تصنيعها وتشغيلها. وفي الجانب الأخر ( العلوم الإنسانية: اقتصاد، إدارة..الخ) فإنها تهتم بتكاليف تشغيل المعدات والآلات وكيفية استغلالها الاستغلال الأمثل دون معرفة فنية عن كيفية عملها ومما تتكون. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المهندس الصناعي ظهر ليغطي هذه الفجوة بين العلوم الهندسة التطبيقية والعلوم الإنسانية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المهندس الصناعي يتم تدريبه على جميع أساسيات ومهارات الهندسة التقليدية من رياضيات وفيزياء وعلوم مواد وميكانيكا ...الخ، وكذلك يتم تدريسه مجموعة من مفاهيم ومهارات العلوم الإنسانية مثل الاقتصاد والإدارة وعلم النفس ...الخ. ويتم كذلك تزويده بمجموعة من التقنيات والأساليب ( مثل بحوث العمليات و الهندسة البشرية، والإحصاء التطبيقي وغيرها) التي تساعده على ربط هذه المجالات ببعضها والتعامل معها كوحدة واحدة متكاملة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فالمهندس الصناعي يمكن اعتباره مهندس ذو خلفية إدارية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أو كمدير ذو خلفية علمية هندسية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبذلك، فان المهندس الصناعي يعمل كمترجم بين الإدارة[/FONT][FONT=&quot](الأمور المالية) والهندسة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( الأمور الفنية).[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]لتوضيح ذلك ...مثلاً إذا حدث عطل في آلة ما فان المهندس الكهربائي أو الميكانيكي سيهتم بكيفية تصليح هذا العطل دون اهتمام بالزمن اللازم لذلك وتكلفة قطع الغيار اللازمة. وإذا حاول شرح طبيعة العطل وما يحتاجه للإدارة ، فان الإدارة في أغلب الأحوال لن تفهم شئ مما يقوله (بمصطلحاته الهندسية الفنية). وإذا حاولت الإدارة أن تخبر المهندس عما سيكلفه توقف الآلة ومقدار العجز والتأخير في الإنتاج، فانه في أغلب الأحوال لن يستوعب شئ من المصطلحات المالية والاقتصادية المستخدمة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المهندس الصناعي يمكنه فهم طبيعة العطل ( بخلفيته الهندسية يمكنه فهم المصطلحات الهندسية المستخدمة والأجزاء المختلفة للآلة وكيفية عملها) وسيعرف في نفس الوقت ما يترتب على توقف الآلة من مصاريف وعجز في الإنتاج ( بخلفيته الاقتصادية والإدارية).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إذا يمكننا أن نقول أن الهندسة الصناعية ظهرت لتكملة التخصصات الهندسية التقليدية وتغطية الجوانب المهملة فيها وربطها بالجوانب الاقتصادية والإنسانية.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]الهندسة الصناعية هي التخصص الوحيد الذي يؤهل حامله لقراءة وفهم التقارير الفنية (كتالوج آلة أو قائمة قطع غيار) وفي نفس الوقت قراءة وفهم التقارير المالية المختلفة ( مثل قائمة دخل أو قائمة مركز مالي) مع القدرة على الربط بينها.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المهندس الصناعي تم إعداده بطريقة منهجية علمية لرؤية الصورة العامة والكاملة (الكبيرة) للنظام ككل وربط عناصرها المختلفة ( المواد والمعدات والبشر) بما يضمن أفضل أداء لها. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] 
الرسم التالي يساعد على الفهم فكرة وأساس الهندسة الصناعية.[/FONT]

 
untitled.JPG​[FONT=&quot]

لزيادة التوضيح سنأخذ المثال التالي: لو فرضنا أن شركة ما تريد نقل إنتاجها من موقع الإنتاج في منطقة أو مدينة معينة إلى مناطق توزيعه في أكثر من منطقة أو مدينة أخرى. لو عرضت هذه المشكلة على مهندس تقليدي فانه قد يقوم بدراستها وحلها بالتخمين وبالتجربة والخطأ إلى أن يصل إلى حل مقبول لها.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لكن لو عرضت على مهندس صناعي فأنه سيحلها بطريقة مثالية تضمن وصول المواد في أقصر وقت وبأقل تكلفة وبأقصر طريق. لماذا؟ لأنه درب على ذلك ويمكنه حلها باستخدام معادلات رياضية وأساليب إحصائية لا يعرفها المهندس التقليدي ( الذي لم يدرس أي مقرر إحصائي في أغلب الأحوال). [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ومن أهم ما يميز المهندس الصناعي مجال عمله الواسع وقدرته على الاستمرار والعمل في إي مجال ( مثل القط له سبعة أرواح!). فالمجال الواسع للمهارات التي يتقنها تؤهله للعمل في إي مجال صناعي سواء كان إنتاجي أو خدمي ( من المصنع الذي ينتج سلعة ملموسة إلى الفنادق والمطارات التي تنتج وتقدم سلع غير ملموسة).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفي داخل الشركة أو المصنع بينما تقتصر رؤية المهندس التقليدي على القسم الفني الذي يعمل فيه وأقصى ترقية ممكن أن يصل لها هي رئاسة هذا القسم. فان رؤية المهندس الصناعي تشمل كامل الشركة أو المصنع ويمكن أن يصل إلى أعلى المناصب الإدارية في الشركة لأنه يمتلك المهارات اللازمة لذلك.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وفي السنوات الأخيرة توسع التخصص بشكل كبير ليضم المزيد من المهارات والمجالات مثل الإدارة اللوجيستية ، وإدارة الجودة الشاملة ، والترابط بين الإنسان والحاسب...الخ. مما زاد مجالات عمل المهندس الصناعي ( ليصبح لديه أرواح أكثر من القط!).[/FONT]

أرجو أن تكون هذه المقالة قد ساهمة في تعريف المهندس الصناعي ومجال عمله.....

[FONT=&quot]مع أطيب التمنيات


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]م. خالد نوري الهاشمي[/FONT]
​


----------



## وجه قمر (1 أغسطس 2008)

اعجبني تشبيه.............
شكرا على توضيح طبيعة مهندس صناعي..


----------



## عمر عسيري (1 أغسطس 2008)

أخي م. خالد

أشكرك على المقالة التعريفية بمهندس صناعي. ألا ترى أن المجتمع لا يزال يفضل المهندس التقليدي، كما أطلقت عليه، المدني والكهربائي والمعماري على الصناعي؟ ما سبب ذلك؟ وهل هو أفضل من الصناعي حقيقة من حيث توفر فرص العمل والتخصصية المهنية؟
أكبر أبنائي في سنته الأولى في كلية التقنية ويريد أن يتخصص هندسة مدني ليس لأنه يرغب بذلك ولكن لأن فرص العمل بعد التخرج أكبر، وأنا لست معه في هذه النظرة لأني أشجعه على أن يدرس ما يرغب فيه أولا ثم ينظر إلى فرص العمل ثانيا، ما رأيك؟ وكيف أوجهه؟
كيف يمكن معرفة تخصصات الهندسة الأخرى بنفس الطريقة التي عرفتنا بها بالمهندس الصناعي؟
تقبل شكري وتقديري

عمر أحمد


----------



## خالد نوري الهاشمي (3 أغسطس 2008)

*شكراً أخي عمر على إعطاء رأيك في المقالة*

أولا بالنسبة أن المجتمع يفضل المهندس التقليدي عن المهندس الصناعي، هذا في مجتمعاتنا العربية فقط أما بالنسبة للمجتمعات الغربية فالأمر خلاف لك.
فالمهندس الصناعي يعد في المرتبة الاول من ناحية فرص العمل والمرتبات، وهذا في المجتمع الغربي فقط.
 
فلماذا لايحدث هذا في مجتمعاتنا العربية؟...

إجابة هذا السؤال تكمن في نقص الوعي والمعرفة حول مهام ووضائف المهندس الصناعي فالمهندس الصناعي مهندس ممبدع وصانع للقرارت وليس مهندس يقوم بالأمور العادية والتقليدية...
أنا بدوري اسعي الي التعريف بمهام ووضائف الهندسة الصناعية...

ثانيا بالنسبة الي ان المهندس التقليدي افضل من المهندس الصناعي، فإن هذا ليس صحيحاً لأن بضهور الهندسة الصناعية تنظمة الصناعة والخدمات...

أما بالنسبة الي أبنك فظروف المجتمع تفرض علينا بعض الأمور... فأنا واجهت مثل هذه المشكلة عندما قررت دخول الهندسة الصناعية حيث أن الكثير من الأهل والأصحاب عارضوني في الإلتحاق بالهندسة الصناعية بحجة ليس هناك فرص عمل لهذا التخصص... لكن بالصبر والإصرار والعزيمة تمكنت اليوم من تحقيق طموحي وأمالي... فأنا اليوم رئيس مكتب محطات الضخ في إدارة مشاريع المياة بإحدى الشركات الوطنية كذالك أنا طالب درسات عليا بجامعة قاريونس وأعمل معيد بالجامعة...
 
أخي الكريم أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت عن جميع أسإلتك...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...


----------



## عمر عسيري (4 أغسطس 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي خالد

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا على الإجابة المفيدة.

وأسأل الله لكم التوفيق والسداد


----------



## الموهوب الراقي (7 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر لك بصراحه أستفدت الكثير الكثير


----------



## عمادوو (8 أغسطس 2008)

(الآلة +المادة الخام+العمالة) - ( الهندسة الصناعية ) = صفر


----------



## خالد نوري الهاشمي (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين على الردود


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (30 أغسطس 2008)

i have faced the same problem when i started studying industrail engineering, my frienfds told me there is no future for I.E, and at that time the scop of I.E (2001-2002) was not clear in pakistan, but things fastly changed here, from textile, automotive, pharamacitucal to service industries all are required I.E's and sprate department/section has been established in each company, now i can say that im not :20:regret to select industrail engineer.
thanks brother khalid for the difination 
Best Regards


----------



## رسام على قدي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ خالد 
من مجال معرفتي وعملي كا محلل نظم فا المهندس الصناعي يعتبر محلل نظم في الحاسب الأالي

شكراً


----------



## هُندُس (5 سبتمبر 2008)

استاذي/ خالد الهاشمي
جزاك الله ألف خير...
في كل مرة أتجول فيها في هذا القسم من المنتدى أتأكد أكثر بأن الدراسة الجامعية ليست كل شيء...


----------



## المهندس البطة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:
شىء جيل جدا اخي المهندس خالد نوري الهاشمي لقد اعجيني جدا وان تعريفك وموضوعك ملأ فجوة كبيرة لقد حيرتني في الهندسة الصناعية شكرا جدا جدا جدا لك الان استطيع التفصيل والتوضيح باسهاب عن تخصصي الجميييييييييل والكثر من رائع .
انتظر منك مواضيع اخرى جميلة هيا معا لنرفع اسم الهندسة الصناعية الى السماء


----------

